# Favorite Video Game Music



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

We all know this is superior.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

You just can't beat this.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2011)

I tend to think of DKC2 when I think of good video game music.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 3, 2011)

amazing while i kill zombies


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

Used in CubeCast, but it's still awesome.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I tend to think of DKC2 when I think of good video game music.


 
Holy crap, how could I have forgotten DKC2?!?! That was probably one of the best, if not the best, SNES game I've ever 100%'d.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2011)

So you didn't 100% Yoshi's Island? :3


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

Super Mario world music. 

I heard that so much trying to get the world record.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Super Mario world music.
> 
> I heard that so much trying to get the world record.


 
any% or 100%?


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> any% or 100%?


 
Fastest time to complete the game. 

Time of 9:59.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anybody recognize this? If you do, you are awesome.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

2nd choice but still amazing:


----------



## TheJCube (Aug 3, 2011)

A classic.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 3, 2011)

So good memories!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Does anybody recognize this? If you do, you are awesome.


 
<3

I'm a big fan of anything final fantasy.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> So you didn't 100% Yoshi's Island? :3


 
Not 100%, no.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Anything from this game.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 3, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> <3
> 
> I'm a big fan of anything final fantasy.


 
No joke. I haven't beaten FF7 yet because I don't want it to end. I'm like level 85+ with all characters. I even have the gold chocobo with maxed stats. Oh yeah.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2011)

Haven't played this game in 6 years or something. I want my N64 back. D:<


edit: A bit random, but I just remembered that Saria's Song (in the OP) and Song of Healing play the same 3 notes, but one's in the reverse order. Saria's song is FABFAB, (down C arrow, right C arrow, left C arrow)*2, where as Song of Healing is BAFBAF, (left C arrow, right C arrow, down C arrow)x2.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 3, 2011)

Fairly new game... (And an excellent one at that :3)


----------



## macky (Aug 3, 2011)

If remixes count:


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I even have the gold chocobo with maxed stats. Oh yeah.


 
my wallpaper


Spoiler











My favorite DDR song, and not because it's the only song I'm half decent at (on Standard).


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2011)

Always and forever.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> No joke. I haven't beaten FF7 yet because I don't want it to end. I'm like level 85+ with all characters. I even have the gold chocobo with maxed stats. Oh yeah.


LOL
max out or nothing in my case. FF7-FF10. I maxed out before I finished the game.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Always loved super smash bros.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 4, 2011)

Probably my favorite Super Smash Bros song so far, although the one above me is pretty sweet too.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I forgot about this one. This is a close second. I really miss having a DS now... =(


----------



## Muesli (Aug 4, 2011)

Either this 





Or this 






These and all the music from VVVVVV. Serious bittunes.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 4, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Haven't played this game in 6 years or something. I want my N64 back. D:<


 Love the game and love the music.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plus many many other areas in Metroid Prime 1


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 4, 2011)

Still Alive/Want You Gone/Turret Opera are good, but it's hard to beat this.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2011)

A bit of backstory: A month ago, my parents and I were in Pennsylvania, driving on the dirt roads in the boondocks late at night. I plugged in my iPod and hit shuffle. This played, and the feeling of imminent doom ensued.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2011)

The entire Touhou soundtrack from every touhou game 
Example 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHVTPDdMV3M&feature=related


----------



## macky (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward, any favorite arrange song? See post #24 above.

[edit] btw, pad長 always kills me. definitely harder than Remilia.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2011)

I... 
Is an arrange song like the song played on other instruments?
If so I really haven't heard many. I like the UNOWH renditions and stuff
I especially love the way people chart touhou songs for stepmania though.


----------



## asportking (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 4, 2011)

This totally counts:






There are probably others I like more, but it's pretty classic.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2011)

<3


----------



## JyH (Aug 4, 2011)

Super Smash has the greatest songs. I can't believe I didn't remember this one until now. ^^Thanks for making me remember.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 4, 2011)

Hated this mini game, but Pokemon Stadium. <3 
The mini games were my life.


----------



## Carson (Aug 4, 2011)

One of my personal favorites


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2011)

reptile's theme from mortal kombat - skrillex
you got nothin on this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULS27Wak6-8


----------



## macky (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward said:


> I...
> Is an arrange song like the song played on other instruments?
> If so I really haven't heard many. I like the UNOWH renditions and stuff
> I especially love the way people chart touhou songs for stepmania though.



Oh, アレンジ曲 is the Japanese. It looks like it's used here to encompass both "arrange (music)" and "remix" in English. There are circles dedicated to just arranging/remixing Touhou songs. IOSYS is pretty famous for "Marisa Stole the Precious Thing" and "Overdrive." I hear the lyrics now when I play PCB Stage 3....


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 4, 2011)

from ssbm paint rage thread

one moar


Spoiler


----------



## degenerat (Aug 4, 2011)

so much LoZ


----------



## Bapao (Aug 4, 2011)

jazzthief81 said:


>


 
Was gonna post that too 

EDIT

Whoops, sorry. Meant this one:


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 4, 2011)

zelda oot soundtrack
all of it, anybody who has never played/listened to this game has never fully lived


----------



## Grzegorz (Aug 5, 2011)

i'm not from this era, though i really like this.
02. Last Ninja 2, Central Park

tiberian sun and red alert were the games watched my father play so many times. If i had to choose my favorite, these would it be.
Red Alert 2, indistro funk
Tiberian Sun, mutants
Tiberian Sun, NOD crush imo my favourite; it combines many elements from so many electronic genres.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't have a thread like this without some Martin Galway... I'm not happy with the tone of any of the original versions on youTube, so have a listen to this recreation:

Wizball




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VccF36ePstM

Give it 30 seconds and I guarantee you'll think it's amazing.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 6, 2011)

No video game composer is better than Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2011)

Athefre said:


> No video game composer is better than Nobuo Uematsu.


*cough* Koji Kondo *cough*


----------



## Athefre (Aug 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> *cough* Koji Kondo *cough*


 
A good second choice. His talent isn't fully shown because he doesn't compose much that is _new_ compared to Uematsu. I'm sure that has to do with decisions from Nintendo to help keep a certain feel to a series.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet.






This one is good as well.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, I nearly forgot Megaman 2, soo many great tracks on that game.


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2011)

I have so many lol
























yay


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 6, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> zelda oot soundtrack
> all of it, anybody who has never played/listened to this game has never fully lived



So true. Gerudo Valley music has to be my favourite.


----------



## gasmus (Aug 7, 2011)

I love all the music in this game


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 7, 2011)

i will never get bored of this






this is also pretty epic. hans zimmer is great


----------



## izovire (Aug 7, 2011)

Final Fantasy music of course!






idk why but the first time I heard this song it gave me cold chills.

Anything by Nobuo Uematsu is pretty good! Some of the orchestrated versions are just as good.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 7, 2011)

This guy is awesome. He plays a lot of final fantasy music. I love final fantasy music, and Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 7, 2011)

Never played this game, but the song is AWESOME!

I hear the game is ridiculously and unfairly difficult. Can anyone here confirm that?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> This totally counts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. 

Facebook Liked.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 7, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet.


 
This is awesome, I loved tony hawk's games.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W921jTlBeI


----------



## liljthedude (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Athefre (Aug 7, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Never played this game, but the song is AWESOME!
> 
> I hear the game is ridiculously and unfairly difficult. Can anyone here confirm that?


 
It'll give you a challenge, but it's not unfair.


----------

